# A new wrist sling designed by Frank McCubbins



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a great sling the last one you will have to buy


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive only sold one so far cant believe it


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Good luck on selling them!


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks good. Might suit recurves if it would fit the riser handle.


----------

